# Mk6 gti apr chip stage 1



## SteveCisMe2012 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey guys i just picked up a 2010 GTI and it had a stage one APR Chip installed. When i am in fourth fifth and sixth gear and i accellerate a good amount, the car has lag and i feel it almost misfire. I was just curious if anyone has experienced anything like this? I appreciate the help. Thank you everyone.


----------



## new2FWD (Mar 24, 2012)

I wonder if you're having fuel delivery problems...might as well just get the APR high pressure fuel pump installed


----------

